# Homemade base for desk top mill?



## freeidaho (Feb 1, 2014)

Howdy,
The Tormach base at $1600 is not a bargain to me.  Has anyone made a good mobile base with coolant collection for a table top mill?  If so... do tell.

Thank you,

kr


----------



## bvd1940 (Feb 2, 2014)

Just build one, lot cheaper and you get what you want.)


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Feb 2, 2014)

There are a lot of DIY Bases on the web for the Tormach PCNC. Just search google. Pretty sure even the tormach site has plans on how to build one.

http://www.tormach.com/uploads/426/TD_DIY_StandDrawings_1212A-zip.html

I would not make it mobile though. That is not a mobile tool LOL.

Edit - Re-reading though you may not even have a pcnc?? My mistake - I have my RF30 on a mobile base made by jet. Has a small chip tray and a drain hole in it for coolant. I cut alum dry or with spray WD40 on it though - no coolant setup for it. I added a Jet HD mobile base to the Jet version of their base. $300 for the base/stand and $75 for the mobile base. Prob would have been $100 to just build one.


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike,
Thank you.  I had searched for homemade, but not DIY.  Found some good info already.  The wooden base I had not found on the Tormach website, so thank you.  It does include base dimensions.

Bill,
I live in Eagle.

I'm going to buy an 1100 in the next few months, so I'm getting ready, making room in the garage routing some 220V, and thinking about a base coolant pump, etc.  Steve's excellent "how I do it" thread pushed me over the edge toward a cnc machine, after weeks of research.  I am looking forward to the new capabilities.

Thanks all,

kr


----------

